# Favourite Sealant at the moment?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

After trying a few of the newer sealants to the market over Winter, I'm left feeling a touch disappointed with regards to their durability, particularly against manufacturers' claims. 

This has made me re-evaluate which sealant I am going to use as my core product, and I'm tempted to go back to Zaino Z2P, as it's by far the most durable sealant I've used.

So, I was wondering what everyone else is using at the moment? What has impressed you recently/over Winter?

Russ.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CG Jetseal 109 for me at the moment :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I love my Z2Pro, i do have some C2 to use to still to do so. Ive only used C2 diluted.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

zaino either z2 with zfx or z5 with zfx


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What about Wolf Chemicals WP-0NT Nano Paint Sealant Russ?

Latest updates seem to suggest 6 months durability may be possible.

Alan W


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Guess you mean c2 russ?

So far I'm impressed with wolfs, but for the sheer wow factor, zaino is still hard to beat for me

Also, I've never found my car easier to clean than when it wore zaino last


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Quite like Wolfs actually.

The Duragloss offerings are very good and I think if you like zaino, you'll like them.

Not pleased with c2?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

ive just started to use jetseal russ will see how it goes,it was beading great yesterday just posted some pics in the showroom


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Only sealent I've been useing of late as it dosent cost me any money from work is out of the Auto Glym Life shine kit, put some on a display car at work last summer & it still going strong now ;0)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

acrylic prime > jett for me. going to try wolfs products for next winter..


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

amiller said:


> Quite like Wolfs actually.
> 
> The Duragloss offerings are very good and I think if you like zaino, you'll like them.
> 
> Not pleased with c2


Whats up with c2 dude?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks folks.

I'm going to try the Wolf's product as I've been impressed with the bits from their range which I've tried out already (reviews coming soon).

I did mean C2 if I'm honest. Durability seems okay if you top it up with diluted C2, but that seems to defeat the point of a good sealant. 3xZFX'd Z2P gave me 6 months easily on my old Fiesta ST.

I know FK1000P is good too, but I've never liked using it if I'm honest. It has lasted about 8 months on my Megane's bumper though, which is very impressive.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Opti-seal 1st, C2 2nd, but im looking around for something else but with so many to choose from its a bit difficult


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a full bottle of opti-seal i havent even used yet.

Still got some C5 that i havent used ... why do i keep collecting sealents??


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm still liking Zaino for the looks, ability to keep the vehicle cleaner longer (an essential quality after this winter) and overall durability. Since last October I've had a combination of Z2 / Z5 on one car and Z3 on the other and its only in recent weeks that evident beading and sheeting have tailed off. 

Tempted to try CG Blacklight as I've been impressed with the V7 QD sealant spray :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Blacklight doesn't bead anything as tightly as z2, but it really does look good! Still not sure on durability though, a car I did in november seems to be just the same as when it was applied though


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I know there are many sealers and I understand that many of you will say there is far better out there but I'm still on my first bottle of AG EGP. Although its the only sealer I've used I am happy with it and will keep using it untill its all gone, it's easy to use and good value for money ! I applied a coat of it on October the 11th and a coat of Rain forrest rub on the 8th November and after washing it over the weekend it is still beading well


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I still use EGP too, it really is massively overlooked, and a great sealant but when people want something a bit more 'special' or boutique, it doesn't really appeal I guess.

I'll get some more Zaino I think.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting thoughts about the C2! You guys might have saved me some money! 

I think I might stick to my powerlock, awesome glassy look that lasts 5 months guarenteed! When I run out, I might go back to the poli-seal / opti-seal combo. That was nice!


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

Prima Epic


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I should give Powerlock a try, it's a shame more people over here don't stock it though.

dogma, what do you like about the Prima? I've tried that and Banana Armour and wasn't amazed really. Looked nice enough, but durability was average at best?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I would like to try powerlock ... wonder if i buy some could split it for some samples


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Who sells it? I see Motorgeek and Shinearama - anyone else?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

the only two places i can see.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

burger said:


> I would like to try powerlock ... wonder if i buy some could split it for some samples


Pity you guys don't live here. I've got a 16oz bottle and it's more than I could ever need.

I got mine from autogeek in the states too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Shinearama's product range is very impressive now! They do nearly everything! Including Zaino and GTechniq!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Menzerna Power Lock :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Interesting thoughts about the C2! You guys might have saved me some money!
> 
> I think I might stick to my powerlock, awesome glassy look that lasts 5 months guarenteed! When I run out, I might go back to the poli-seal / opti-seal combo. That was nice!


recently i tried opti-seal leaves very nice finish but it look very silvery . but do you agree the Power Lock gives better finish . i can't judge in opti-seal result now , however opti-seal huge time saver on large vehicles ! and leaves nice clear finish .


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Interesting thread Russ. I've not been on DW much for a long time now, but when I had me Megane R26 I remember us having similar preferences for products. I also ended up using ZFX'd Z2 on my Megane. 
I've just bought some C2 to use on my 650, so curious to see you don't find it too durable. Topping up with a dilute of it isn't too much of a problem for me (my weekly routine accommodates this better than applying another layer of zaino!) 
I could have just stuck with what I know, a bit more Zaino. But got sucked in by the P1 demo videos and ordered some C2 while I was there!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Testin chemical guys jetseal 109 and tbh, its still working well despite all the gumph folk say of it not lasting out that long. Im quite surprised with the millaege ive done inthe past 3 weeks and ive been snowfoaming with meguiars apc to beat it back. Scholl w09+ is underestimated. Bit of a tricky bugger to use but lasts a long time.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cant beat Z2P imo.

its still going strong on a car i put it on 14 months ago. fair play it only does 2-3k a year, but its not garaged, and its washed every month!! :doublesho

have you tried C1? beads and sheets just like Vintage


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How much is C1 mate?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> recently i tried opti-seal leaves very nice finish but it look very silvery . but do you agree the Power Lock gives better finish . i can't judge in opti-seal result now , however opti-seal huge time saver on large vehicles ! and leaves nice clear finish .


Yeah, powerlock amazes me every time I use it, on any colour. Don't think I can get any better and I've tried a few. It just looks so nice and lasts so long! Hard to beat for sure!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Wolfs Body Wrap


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

blackfire wet diamond and chemical guys 109 are very good products:thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Powerlock and wolf nano sealant for me too


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Power Lock*

Interesting thread Russ, would be good to know what you have tried and been disappointed with.

In the last few days I have applied Blacklight (beautiful glossy finish) & Menz Power Lock (Totally Awesome :thumb: & on a Kermit Green P6 coming to a showroom near you soon) I have never felt anything so slippery & if claims of 12- 24 months is even close its got to be worth every penny. I leant on the car and almost fell on my backside.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Scholl W09...if you can get it or Permanon Supershine.....the latter being a piece of pi55 to use..........


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

another for zaino with z5 my personal favourite


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Yeah, powerlock amazes me every time I use it, on any colour. Don't think I can get any better and I've tried a few. It just looks so nice and lasts so long! Hard to beat for sure!


Hi, really interested in this powerlock now, is it easy to apply and whats the beading like as well?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Still rate Optiseal. Very easy to use and still going strong 4 months in.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

amiller said:


> Quite like Wolfs actually.
> 
> The Duragloss offerings are very good and I think if you like zaino, you'll like them.
> 
> Not pleased with c2





-tom- said:


> Whats up with c2 dude?


Sorry guys, i missed the question mark out after c2! :doublesho

Just for the record; I am very very happy with c2. granted, without maintanence it is no polymer sealant and certainly no nano sealant. :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Opti-seal and fk1000p for me!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

another for optiseal here


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK1000p, love the glassy look and ease of application, not forgetting it lasts a fair while!:thumb:

Kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zaino z-cs also gets me vote


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

like ZCS but seems to defy what they say, it still needs buffing.....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

does it? never needed to myself..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Russ just get wolfs


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> does it? never needed to myself..


always had a rainbow effect, may be application but only ever use it for wheels and old school foam spoilers....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cymro said:


> Hi, really interested in this powerlock now, is it easy to apply and whats the beading like as well?


It's extremely easy to apply, and its a one swipe removal too. :thumb:

Beading is good too, not as tight as some oily waxes, but it just lasts! I'm coming up a good 3 months on this latest coat, I'll get some beading pics today if you like. It's raining today anyway.


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> It's extremely easy to apply, and its a one swipe removal too. :thumb:
> 
> Beading is good too, not as tight as some oily waxes, but it just lasts! I'm coming up a good 3 months on this latest coat, I'll get some beading pics today if you like. It's raining today anyway.


Hi, thanks for that , I find the the beading on the opti-seal good as well , but as you said not as tight as some waxes .
Some beading pics would be great , thanks :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Poorboy's EX-P for me :thumb:


----------



## agentf1 (Oct 5, 2007)

As far as sealants go I have not found anything that comes close to Zaino Z2p or Z5p when it comes to durability or looks.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

amiller said:


> Sorry guys, i missed the question mark out after c2! :doublesho
> 
> Just for the record; I am very very happy with c2. granted, without maintanence it is no polymer sealant and certainly no nano sealant. :thumb:


Now that did make me laugh,:lol: I've seen all your posts on the Gtechniq range and some of which contributed to why I started buying it........then out of the blue you posted that you weren't impressed with C2....... I was a little  to say the least.

Glad to hear you still have the C2 love :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Russ just get wolfs


definately! its immense


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

agentf1 said:


> As far as sealants go I have not found anything that comes close to Zaino Z2p or Z5p when it comes to durability or looks.


thats because you havent used wolfs body wrap yet :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

big ben said:


> thats because you havent used wolfs body wrap yet :thumb:


Is this stuff easy to use then? Easy on/off? How many application do you think i would get on a large car?
Looks like a decent product.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> Is this stuff easy to use then? Easy on/off? How many application do you think i would get on a large car?
> Looks like a decent product.


wash and clean the paint, apply on a cotton applicator and buff off after a few mins just like a sealant/wax. So pretty damn easy, goes on and comes off a dream, a little goes a long way as usual...

you could get 8-10 coats out of a bottle on a large car. 2 coats will last many months as well so it works out pretty decent price compared to all the other nano sealants on the market

and yes its a very decent product!


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Powerlock, Blackfire WDAPP, Wolfgang DGPS got all my votes. Honestly i can't testify about durability since I tend to re-wax every now and then, but in term of look, slickness and ease of use these three sealants are equally amazing.

Here's one with Wolfgang


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Werkstat jett:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cymro said:


> Hi, thanks for that , I find the the beading on the opti-seal good as well , but as you said not as tight as some waxes .
> Some beading pics would be great , thanks :thumb:


Sorry, been lazy lately.

Powerlock on my Toyota Landcruiser at about 3 months, pics taken today after rain:

Bonnet:









Beading close up:









The car needs a wash, but beading is still good. The beads are starting to flatten out a bit compared to a fresh coat, but still plenty of life left in it! I would love to get some Zaino Z8 for a top up though, will have to order some!


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Duragloss - DG105 topped with DG111 for me.
Incredibly slick and lasts for months.


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Blacklight doesn't bead anything as tightly as z2, but it really does look good! Still not sure on durability though, a car I did in november seems to be just the same as when it was applied though


As above i used Blacklight for the first time yesterday and was well impressed with its ease of use.
My old favourites opti -seal and jetseal 109 still giving very good results, time will tell if the blacklight stands upto the test of time enough to compete with these two


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Just used ghtechniq C2 on my car for the first time today, and it was fantastic. I will be using this a lot from now I think. I usually use waxes but C2 was very easy to use and gave a nice result.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am all Gtechniq at the moment but before I found it I was a Wax fan so C2 is the only Sealent I have tried but more than happy with.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

I cycle between Duragloss and Zaino. Duragloss for the winter as its less temperamental with the horrendous temps we get in Scotland and Zaino for the summer as I really like the results and working with Z-8..... loves a wet look shine :argie:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Favorite sealant? Wolf Chemicals


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RussZS said:


> How much is C1 mate?


http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/gtechniq/c1-crystal-lacquer.aspx

be dam careful though if you look at the thread from mark with PD's C1 thats crystalised.....


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

i've now decided to get rid of my C2 i cant be doing with having something that goes ''off'' after a few weeks of being made up ... the 5% concentration that is.

It maybe a good product but its not for me!


----------



## twiggy99 (Nov 21, 2010)

Scotts Paint Sealant is simply awsome and gives you a really deep shine lasts well over 6months even on my daily car. Nothing has ever come close and I have tried alot! But its very hard to get hold off unless you know an authorised tech for Scotts.

Other than that 476s was pretty good lasted about 3months, more of a wax than a sealant though.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Carlack 68 NSC + LLS.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant v3.0 :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

For Looks Blackfire Wet Diamond

For durability Zaino Z2


----------

